# Madone 4.5/4.7 vs 5.2



## tcam1213

Sorry for the new thread, but will appreciate some thoughts...

Am getting back into road biking after moving to Boulder. Am in horrible shape now, but will improve. Some friends have shamed me into agreeing to ride in a 100-mile event in September. So, need to get working...and, get a bike.

Am looking at getting a relaxed geometry bike, have some price flexibility, although not as much as I used to... 

Looked at Madone 4.5/4.7 at local Trek factory store. Only difference seemingly the 105 vs Ultegra. Over a 30 minute ride on each, I did not detect much difference. But, am curious what y'all think on that. Ultegra worth the extra $?

Did not ride the Madone 5.2, but might. Really curious if the carbon difference is noticeable and if the weight savings is worthwhile. Any thoughts on that?

Will likely look at a Roubaix Comp next week..

Many thanks!


----------



## zac

Nothing wrong with those 4 series Madones. I don't know the price difference, but they have identical frames. No real difference between 105 and Ultegra other than a few ounces. They have the same wheelset, so all in all, I would say the 4.5 to be a less expensive and more desirable option. The TCT carbon is a top of the line layup that measures up well against many other top framesets.

Now the 5.2 is another animal. It is also in another price range. Keep in mind there are two styles to the OCLV carbon Madones: the Pro and Perormance fit, so you have an extra option that is not available with the TCT carbon 4.5/4.7 Madones. The 5.x/6.x series Madones offer technologies not present on the TCT Madones and are substantially lighter. The technologies may not matter to you at all and too many people (including myself at times) place way too much attention to weight. That being said, there is a difference in ride, especially over the very long days in the saddle. Is it going to matter to you for one century ride? No way. But when you are daily on a bike and riding 60+ miles a day, it matters (at least to me 

Try one out, only you can answer what you like to ride. What feels comfortable to you.
And by all means don't limit yourself to just Treks. A bike is a big investment, treat it like you were buying a car.

good luck
zac


----------



## tcam1213

Thanks, zac! Appreciate it..

You are right about the price difference between a madone 5.2 and the 4.5/4.7. $1000 -1500 difference. Clearly, I need to ride it; am interested what others think about the cost/value. Likely will be doing only one century per year, but do plan on a decent number of miles per week, especially over the next few months.

I definitely will be going for the performance, or more relaxed, fit. Will try a Roubaix, maybe a Felt (great LBS carries Felt).


----------



## PJ352

tcam1213 said:


> Thanks, zac! Appreciate it..
> 
> You are right about the price difference between a madone 5.2 and the 4.5/4.7. $1000 -1500 difference. Clearly, I need to ride it; am interested what others think about the cost/value. Likely will be doing only one century per year, but do plan on a decent number of miles per week, especially over the next few months.
> 
> I definitely will be going for the performance, or more relaxed, fit. Will try a Roubaix, maybe a Felt (great LBS carries Felt).


Some key phrases I picked up on reading your initial post:
_getting back into biking _
_looking at getting a relaxed geometry bike _
105 vs Ultegra - _I did not detect much difference_
_have some price flexibility, although not as much as I used to... _

That given, IMO stay with 105 groups on any of the brands/ models you're interested in. It performs well and is a quality product. I've used a mix of DA and Ultegra through the years and my current ride has 105 which I'm perfectly happy with. 

Regarding the 4.5 vs 5.2, IME the 'real world' differences between the two really come down to weight. They both offer a smooth and refined ride (and share the same geo). The 4.5 keeps a lower price point by using a more traditional BB and seat post design, but IMO it's nothing most riders are going to notice. With these two choices and considering you're getting back into biking, I'd lean towards the 4.5.

I think you're wise to look at the two brands you mentioned. Admittedly I am biased towards Specialized (and think the Roubaix fits your criteria quite well), but the Felts I've ridden and checked out in LBS's are top shelf. 

The bottom line (which has escaped mention thus far), is fit matter most, so whatever bike(s) you consider make sure the LBS takes some time to address fit, put it though its paces on a test ride and (as much as is possible) get as close to optimal fit as you can before deciding. Comfort will keep you interested and on the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcam1213

Thanks for the input. Based on what little I know, the 105s make sense (and my wallet agrees). Came across a 2008 5.1 for about $2300; will investigate. Also need to check on wheels. My motorcycle riding has made me acutely aware of the benefits of high-quality wheels/rims. Have read in some of the forums that the RS10 on the Roubaix Comp and the Bontrager Race on the Madone 4.5/4.7 are not that good. Need to do some more research and a few more rides. Again, thanks!


----------



## PJ352

tcam1213 said:


> Thanks for the input. Based on what little I know, the 105s make sense (and my wallet agrees). Came across a 2008 5.1 for about $2300; will investigate. Also need to check on wheels. My motorcycle riding has made me acutely aware of the benefits of high-quality wheels/rims. Have read in some of the forums that the RS10 on the Roubaix Comp and the Bontrager Race on the Madone 4.5/4.7 are not that good. Need to do some more research and a few more rides. Again, thanks!


Not a bad deal on the 5.1. I agree it's worth a look.

I've read pretty much the same as you re: the Bonty's and RS-10's. I'll leave it to those with first hand experience to share their views on the Bonty's, but the RS-10's were OEM on my Tarmac Comp. I have just over 3k miles on them and they needed minor truing once. I overhauled the hubs, but not because it was necessary. It's just something I do annually. Overall, IMO they're solid, mid-priced wheels. As a FYI, I'm about 137 lbs., so YMMV.


----------



## GGW

tcam1213 said:


> Also need to check on wheels. My motorcycle riding has made me acutely aware of the benefits of high-quality wheels/rims.


Its the same with bike . Keep the 105 group and put your extra money on wheels you will enjoy your bike more .


----------



## 2ndGen

5.2 will not need any upgrading for a longggggg time. 

If I were spending over $2K for a bike, 1 more K wouldn't make a difference to me.
I'd spend the extra $ and get the 5 Series Madone (Made in USA). 
Otherwise, I'd get a lot less than the 4 Series Madone (spend less than $1K).

But, ultimately, buy what makes you happy. 

Good luck.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

I wish the 5.x had the paint jobs of the 4.x... it's ironic that the cheaper bikes have a paint job similar to the Criterium scheme they charge $800 extra for on Project One.


----------



## tcam1213

Agree re: the paint schemes. Am curious re: the post by 2ndGen about getting a sub-$1000 bike. While I have tested only a few bikes, seems the carbon frames make a lot of sense for someone who will putting in a decent # of miles per week. While I know squat about all of this, seems that carbon is going to cost at least $1600 or so. The 4.x Madones are a lot more than that, so I will test a Giant Defy (around $1800 or so, i think). Not sure how the Defy will compare to the Madone. Also will ride a Roubaix Comp this week. Course, that bike is more than $2000 also. Anyone who has great ideas about cheaper carbon bikes, love to hear about them...


----------



## MarvinK

DEFINITELY look at the Scott CR1... stiffer ride than some carbon, but in my book that's a good thing.


----------



## MarvinK

I think 2ndGen is probably just saying that if you don't buy a $3k USA-made Trek, you might as well just get a cheap $1000 aluminum bike. I think there are good carbon values around $2000--and I'm not convinced American-made always means better. More pros race bikes made in the far east than in US/Europe... and they seem to manage.


----------



## PJ352

tcam1213 said:


> Agree re: the paint schemes. Am curious re: the post by 2ndGen about getting a sub-$1000 bike. While I have tested only a few bikes, seems the carbon frames make a lot of sense for someone who will putting in a decent # of miles per week. While I know squat about all of this, seems that carbon is going to cost at least $1600 or so. The 4.x Madones are a lot more than that, so I will test a Giant Defy (around $1800 or so, i think). Not sure how the Defy will compare to the Madone. Also will ride a Roubaix Comp this week. Course, that bike is more than $2000 also. *Anyone who has great ideas about cheaper carbon bikes, love to hear about them.*..


Here's one:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalpro_09.htm
Just reporting, not endorsing.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB

I looked at a 4.5 and a 4.7 very nice bikes both of them but ended up paying a bit more to get a 5.1 American made what a great bike it is I have never looked back.


----------



## MarvinK

You might also consider the Look 566 Rival, I think that would be my #1 choice at $2500:
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/look-566-new-entry-level-road-bike-preview/

If you do want to shop online, these might be worth a look, too:

http://www.rideblue.com/rd1.php
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=84689&page=SCOTT+CR1+TEAM+ROAD+BIKE+2008
http://www.bikesale.com/2008-scott-addict-r4.aspx
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=5940
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Focus_Cayo_Ultegra_2009/5360037590/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Focus_Cayo_Expert_SRAM_2009/5360037586/
http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Kuota-Kharma-Road-Bike-Professional-Race?sc=7&category=53
http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.29286/.f


Frankly, I think the BikesDirect bikes are so ugly and outdated looking, I'd rather look at a Hasa frame and build it up with Rival or UltegraSL:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146183


----------



## tcam1213

Thanks to all...ask and ye shall receive...!!

Have looked at some of the bikes mentioned above. Some of the really low cost ones make me a bit skeptical of quality, but that is not based on any facts. Some of the bikes, like the Scott or the Look are great looking bikes; how they compare to the Madone 4.x or 5.2 is one of the questions. Cost-wise, they are roughly the same, it seems. The Madones are ones that i 'know' fit me decently, and the geometry is relaxed enough for longer miles. Have some homework to do to check on some of the ever-expanding list of alternatives. Looking forward to getting beyond the look and to the 'buy' or 'build'. Of course, no sure 'build' is the right thing to do, at this stage, but...


----------



## 2ndGen

tcam1213 said:


> Am curious re: the post by 2ndGen about getting a sub-$1000 bike.


Hi Tcam. Welcome aboard. I relatively new here myself, but just went through the buying experience. 

For me, buying a sub-$1K bike first for me to ease into road cycling was the smart choice. 
I didn't want to go out and spend thousands of dollars based on a few 1/2 hour parking lot rides. 
I wanted to get some serious miles underneath my wheels before I made that kind of investment. 
The Trek 1.5 was perfect. It has the same geometry as Trek's uber line of bikes (Madones) so I'd know what I was getting into before I spend anything over $1K. 

Plus, I'll practice on my entry level bike and this will prepare me to work on my better bike (I turn my own wrench). By the time I get a Madone (or whatever bike I get at that stage), I'll have a great understanding of what I like and what I dont' like. Even if I go with the Madone 5.5 Pro I'm thinking about, I'm still going to swap out a good $1K of stuff (wheelset, tires, saddle, etc...). 

I couldn't afford a $5K bike right now nor could I afford to experiement with one even if I could afford the price ot entry. 

My 1 Series build will weigh in around the 15lb range (just like a $7,000. Madone 6 Series) when I'm done with it. It'll have the same drivetrain as a Madone 5 Series (Ultegra SL) with a better wheelset/tires/saddle. By the time I'm done with it, she'll come in at _under _$2100. And she'll be a _great_ aluminum road bike.  A similarly set up Madone 5 Series will be triple that price. 

Some might say that for that price ($2K range) I could've gone with a 2 Series Trek that come with a 105 Group. But I still would've swapped out the wheelset and other items turning that bike into a $3K bike (which is what Madone 5 Series are going for here). Makes no sense for me. And for what? Carbon seat/chainstays? And it still would only have a 105 Group (as opposed to an Ultegra SL Group). 

Not all carbon is the same. Again, 5 Series+ Madones are made in the U.S. and are considered to be superior to 4 Series carbon frames. Doesnt' in anyway make a 4 Series Madone a bad bike of course. 

One could purchase an aluminum bike with great components or an entry level carbon bike with mediocre components. Eventually, that entry level carbon bike will end up costing more while the aluminum bike will just be a transitional bike or turn into a beater/poor weather bike that will last years. 

It was just my personal preference to ease into roading than to jump into it. If a person goes out and spends thousands of dollars on their first bike and their happy with it, more power to them and a couple hundred miles later they still feel they made the right choice, then that's great. 

Me? I learned from a few other's mistakes who bought bikes that were thousands of dollars and that they turned out to be miserable on.


----------



## tcam1213

Well, have expanded horizons a bit by riding a few more costly bikes. Namely, a Felt Z25, a Cevelo RS, a Madone 5.5, and a 2008 Specialized Roubaix Pro. Wanted to see what more $ gets me. Well, a lot nicer bike, for one. Was really impressed by the z25, especially the SRAM Red components. Shifting was so much crisper than the 105-equipped bikes I rode. Cevelo was also nice, but costs even more (around $3500 w/o tax). Madone 5.5. seemed the lightest of the three and had great acceleration when I pushed a bit. The SRAM Force shifting was not far off the Red shifts. But, the Madone is, at best, a $4100-4200 bike, that seems a bridge too far in terms of my re-entry into road biking. The Roubaix was the smoothest of the lot, with 7800 Dura-Ace shifts, and it felt so composed. Question that entered my mind was if it was TOO composed, vs. bikes that felt a bit quicker. It did seem a bit more relaxed in geometry with the larger head tube (about 25mm more than the Felt/Cevelo; 45mm more than the Madone). Did not feel that different, but a longer ride may tell more. Need to have a serious talk with my wallet...


----------



## PJ352

tcam1213 said:


> The Roubaix was the smoothest of the lot, with 7800 Dura-Ace shifts, and it felt so composed. Question that entered my mind was if it was TOO composed, vs. bikes that felt a bit quicker. It did seem a bit more relaxed in geometry with the larger head tube (about 25mm more than the Felt/Cevelo; 45mm more than the Madone). Did not feel that different, but a longer ride may tell more.


I agree with your assessment of the Roubaix. It's a nice bike, but I prefer slightly quicker handling. As long as your broadening your search and are in the mid 3k range, I suggest trying the Tarmac Expert. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## tcam1213

PJ352, you accurately predicted my ride today...a tarmac expert compact. clearly quicker than a Roubaix; no surprise there. I liked it; a contender. For what it is worth, the Madone 5.5 felt even quicker. Ah, the choices...i really need to get to the 'buy' phase.


----------



## PJ352

tcam1213 said:


> PJ352, you accurately predicted my ride today...a tarmac expert compact. clearly quicker than a Roubaix; no surprise there. I liked it; a contender. For what it is worth, the Madone 5.5 felt even quicker. Ah, the choices...i really need to get to the 'buy' phase.


To coin your phrase, no surprise there, considering the 5.5 MSRP's for about a grand more and weighs about 1 lb less than the Tarmac. Now 'all' you have to do is balance your wants/ needs. And to think you started out looking at the 4.x series Treks.


----------



## tcam1213

Yeah, to think....my wallet is none too happy with me. But, the education process has helped sharpen my understanding of the wants/needs. As an example, I know a bike with 105 components will shift every time. Good value, etc...but, my numerous rides have shown me that i am willing to pay more for a crisper, more defined gear change that comes with better components. Weight is just not a big thing for me, as one pound just won't make a difference by the time i get on the bike with water bottle. 

Appreciate the guidance :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352

tcam1213 said:


> Yeah, to think....my wallet is none too happy with me. But, the education process has helped sharpen my understanding of the wants/needs. As an example, I know a bike with 105 components will shift every time. Good value, etc...but, my numerous rides have shown me that i am willing to pay more for a crisper, more defined gear change that comes with better components. Weight is just not a big thing for me, as one pound just won't make a difference by the time i get on the bike with water bottle.
> 
> Appreciate the guidance :thumbsup:


I agree about the weight, but in all honestly, I've ridden all mixes of Shimano drivetrains from 105 thru DA, and have found that maintanance and adjustment is far more important than what level group it is. But, YMMV


----------



## tcam1213

PJ352 said:


> I agree about the weight, but in all honestly, I've ridden all mixes of Shimano drivetrains from 105 thru DA, and have found that maintanance and adjustment is far more important than what level group it is. But, YMMV



I have no doubt you are right. Need to decide how important that feeling is when shifting Red vs. Ultegra vs. 105. They all do the job. Is the inherent feel of the better groups worth the money? Only a few million folks have thought that through...


----------



## TleahciM

tcam,

To throw some more fuel onto the fire, I was actually in your boat last year except I was trying to decide between the 4.5 and a Cervelo Soloist. I was in the store getting ready to pull the trigger on the 4.5 when the owner of my LBS offered to sell me the 5.2 for only $800 more than what he was going to charge me for the 4.5. Looking back, I probably should have taken the deal but I was already at the top end of what my wallet was going to allow me to spend on a new bike. The thing is, I don't regret not making the jump to the 5.2. I've put over 5000 miles on my bike in the last year and haven't had any issues and love the way the 4.5 rides. The stuff you may have heard about the Bontrager wheels cracking was with an older production batch and you should be fine getting them replaced under warranty even if they do. Hope that helps a little bit in getting you to the buy phase.

T


----------



## tcam1213

well, I think I have finally reached the 'buy' phase. Local Trek factory store provided a great price on a 2009 Madone 5.5 (Performance fit). Is helping that my wife is also buying a bike (i.e. Madone 5.2 WSD), so getting a multiple bike discount, on top of the current Trek incentives. Rode a bunch of bikes; the Roubaix Comp/Pro was the early favorite, but I discovered that I wanted a quicker, less smooth (if that makes sense) bike. The Roubaix felt almost dead. Tarmac felt good, as did the Cervelo RS. But, ended up really liking the Madone. Got a great fit, so am hoping to rack up some serious miles in the coming months. Thanks to all for the advice!


----------



## sidewinder_66

*Madone 4.5 Brakes ?*

I am looking for a good first road bike. I have been researching the Treks and Specialized in particular. Have seen some posts/reviews that some are not all that happy with the brakes on the Madone 4.5.

Is this a valid critique or is this more of a personal preference thing.

I live in a small town and my LBS does not have one in stock to ride. Plan on making trip to another town to ride. However, would appreciate anyone's thoughts.:confused


----------



## tritonrep

tcam. I have been going through the same thing basically. What I did is I bought a 4.5 about 9 months ago. was in bad shape too. Go better and as I did, I rode other bikes and realized that I could have more. I bought today a 5.2. It is really a different animal. i loved my 4.5 dont get me wrong. After riding this new bike, I can see myself doing alot more, alot faster. With the Trek pro deal they are offering on the 5 and 6 series it is more affordable. Cant wait until morning to get going.. good Luck


----------



## UpHillCrawler

*Madone 4.5 Brakes (are bad!)*

When I was deciding between a 4.5 and a 4.7 it came down to the components and especially the brakes. I'm a little over 200 lbs and I live in a hilly area so the brakes make a big difference. The Ultegra brakes on the 4.7 are a huge improvement over the no name brakes on the 4.5 and even the shifting felt better as well. My LBS was having a sale on the 4.7 so it came down to an additional $50 for the 4.7. Love the bike!
FWIW, I also test rode a 5.2 and it's a bit lighter and a very nice bike, but for a hack like me I really couldn't tell that much difference. It was also going to be almost $1500 more than the deal I was getting on the 4.7 and it just didn't seem to be worth the extra. Just MO though...


----------



## trekbiking

2ndGen said:


> Hi Tcam. Welcome aboard. I relatively new here myself, but just went through the buying experience.
> 
> For me, buying a sub-$1K bike first for me to ease into road cycling was the smart choice.
> I didn't want to go out and spend thousands of dollars based on a few 1/2 hour parking lot rides.
> I wanted to get some serious miles underneath my wheels before I made that kind of investment.
> The Trek 1.5 was perfect. It has the same geometry as Trek's uber line of bikes (Madones) so I'd know what I was getting into before I spend anything over $1K.
> 
> Plus, I'll practice on my entry level bike and this will prepare me to work on my better bike (I turn my own wrench). By the time I get a Madone (or whatever bike I get at that stage), I'll have a great understanding of what I like and what I dont' like. Even if I go with the Madone 5.5 Pro I'm thinking about, I'm still going to swap out a good $1K of stuff (wheelset, tires, saddle, etc...).
> 
> I couldn't afford a $5K bike right now nor could I afford to experiement with one even if I could afford the price ot entry.
> 
> My 1 Series build will weigh in around the 15lb range (just like a $7,000. Madone 6 Series) when I'm done with it. It'll have the same drivetrain as a Madone 5 Series (Ultegra SL) with a better wheelset/tires/saddle. By the time I'm done with it, she'll come in at _under _$2100. And she'll be a _great_ aluminum road bike.  A similarly set up Madone 5 Series will be triple that price.
> 
> Some might say that for that price ($2K range) I could've gone with a 2 Series Trek that come with a 105 Group. But I still would've swapped out the wheelset and other items turning that bike into a $3K bike (which is what Madone 5 Series are going for here). Makes no sense for me. And for what? Carbon seat/chainstays? And it still would only have a 105 Group (as opposed to an Ultegra SL Group).
> 
> Not all carbon is the same. Again, 5 Series+ Madones are made in the U.S. and are considered to be superior to 4 Series carbon frames. Doesnt' in anyway make a 4 Series Madone a bad bike of course.
> 
> One could purchase an aluminum bike with great components or an entry level carbon bike with mediocre components. Eventually, that entry level carbon bike will end up costing more while the aluminum bike will just be a transitional bike or turn into a beater/poor weather bike that will last years.
> 
> It was just my personal preference to ease into roading than to jump into it. If a person goes out and spends thousands of dollars on their first bike and their happy with it, more power to them and a couple hundred miles later they still feel they made the right choice, then that's great.
> 
> Me? I learned from a few other's mistakes who bought bikes that were thousands of dollars and that they turned out to be miserable on.



I was actually contemplating on doing the same thing, buy a trek 2.1T($1200)(carbon fork/stays) and upgrade to Ultegra SL Grupo (additional $900). I know its almost the same price of 4.5 but i'd rather get a nicer components and sacrifice the small difference in weigth.


----------



## PJ352

trekbiking said:


> I was actually contemplating on doing the same thing, buy a trek 2.1T($1200)(carbon fork/stays) and upgrade to Ultegra SL Grupo (additional $900). I know its almost the same price of 4.5 but i'd rather get a nicer components and sacrifice the small difference in weigth.


IMO this disregards two key points. First, CF stays add nothing except cost to a bike and second, you'll end up spending $2,100 for a mid-range alu bike. For that price I can think of 1/2 dozen bikes I'd rather have. As I said, JMO.


----------



## zac

PJ352 said:


> IMO this disregards two key points. First, CF stays add nothing except cost to a bike and second, you'll end up spending $2,100 for a mid-range alu bike. For that price I can think of 1/2 dozen bikes I'd rather have. As I said, JMO.


+1 You could get a CAAD9-5 with full 105 and have enough left over for a set of nice wheels. You would get a much better bike than the 2 series Trek, for the same money or less.

This is inline with another thread....I do not understand the concept of buying a lesser frame and builiding it up, as opposed to getting the best frame you can, then build it up over time. The components wear, and you will swap and upgrade and change, the frame stays for a long time.

zac


----------



## trekbiking

zac said:


> +1 You could get a CAAD9-5 with full 105 and have enough left over for a set of nice wheels. You would get a much better bike than the 2 series Trek, for the same money or less.
> 
> This is inline with another thread....I do not understand the concept of buying a lesser frame and builiding it up, as opposed to getting the best frame you can, then build it up over time. The components wear, and you will swap and upgrade and change, the frame stays for a long time.
> 
> zac


It make sense. I might end up with the caad9-5 if i can shift gear this weekend and go on the buy phase,,,. Also, i just saw an 08 Cervelo S1 ($2300-ultegra sl) and an 08 Cervelo RS ($2600), thoughts anyone. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352

trekbiking said:


> It make sense. I might end up with the caad9-5 if i can shift gear this weekend and go on the buy phase,,,. Also, i just saw an 08 Cervelo S1 ($2300-ultegra sl) and an 08 Cervelo RS ($2600), thoughts anyone. Thanks.


Not trying to come across as critical, but IMO you should hold off on entering into the buying phase. I say this because you started out looking at $1,200 alu bikes and are now adding a $2,100 alu bike (that seconds as a TT/ tri bike) and a $2,600 CF bike with somewhat relaxed geo, in the veins of Spec Roubaix/ Trek Madone performance. In short, you're looking at bikes with markedly differing geo (and character), so you need to take some time to decide about the type of road bike you want. 

What type of riding are you going to be doing? What's your background? Do you want an aggressive handling bike with a fair amouint of saddle to bar drop? Or, are you strictly a recreational rider looking to improve fitness and racing is not in the equation? IMO, these questions need to be defined before shelling out $2k plus on a bike, but YMMV.


----------



## I-Ride

Ah the fun of the hunt!

My vote, go full CF - can't go wrong with a Trek made in USA. I got the 5.2 w/ Ultegra SL. Awesome bike - anyone who rides it will tell you. And what a huge difference in power transfer vs. the aluminum frame - not to mention the way CF cushions the ride and makes for a more comfortable day in the saddle. 

Didn't see comments in this post for one major criteria...and that is be sure you get a quality fit. I'd recommend spending money on a fit from someone - possibly independent of a bike shop. I did this after having ridden an aluminum Trek for a few years - 7000 miles later and with a sore lower back, got great advice from a fit and took that to the shop to get the right set up. Worth more than I paid, and likely a solid reason as to why I have been so pleased with my new girlfriend!


----------



## bikesdirect

MarvinK said:


> You might also consider the Look 566 Rival, I think that would be my #1 choice at $2500:
> http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/look-566-new-entry-level-road-bike-preview/
> 
> If you do want to shop online, these might be worth a look, too:
> 
> http://www.rideblue.com/rd1.php
> http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=84689&page=SCOTT+CR1+TEAM+ROAD+BIKE+2008
> http://www.bikesale.com/2008-scott-addict-r4.aspx
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=5940
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Focus_Cayo_Ultegra_2009/5360037590/
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Focus_Cayo_Expert_SRAM_2009/5360037586/
> http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Kuota-Kharma-Road-Bike-Professional-Race?sc=7&category=53
> http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.29286/.f
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think the BikesDirect bikes are so ugly and outdated looking, I'd rather look at a Hasa frame and build it up with Rival or UltegraSL:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146183


Not everyone likes the looks of any brand
That is why we carry multiple designs
Myself I do not comment on 'looks' of bikes as there is no way to do that with insulting some other cyclists and 'looks' are very personal.

The 6 or 7 Kestrels we have on sale look very different than Motobecane Road Bikes.
Kestrel and Motobecane both have CF frames of the same quality as seen on any other high end brands

Here is a selection of Kestrels from $1495 and up - for conplete bikes

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel_sale.htm


----------

